# ball python



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

alright, well today my snake pooped and he was like laying in it and now he smells really bad(just like snake poop) how should i go about cleaning him, or will the smell just go away, can i like rub some water on him or nething??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fill the tub with room temp water and u can place him in there and wash him off

fill the tub with room temp water and u can place him in there and wash him off


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much just get an appropriate sized plastic container and fill it up with luke warm water and put a lid on it and let him soak for a while... make sure there's ventilation in the tub, though.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> fill the tub with room temp water and u can place him in there and wash him off
> 
> fill the tub with room temp water and u can place him in there and wash him off


I agree twice too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> fill the tub with room temp water and u can place him in there and wash him off


That is a good practice even when he doesnt smell like sh*t :laugh:

It is good to "swim" your snake once in awhile to help with tough sheds.

Partial sheds are a bi-product of low humidty.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Yo kev
you my #REMOVED#

My snakes cooler then urs

ur snake aint nothin but a bitch


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just be aware that by putting any herp in luke warm water you may induce a bowel movement. SO. If he unloads don't be surprised.

My beardie gets bi-weekly baths. He likes swimming around in the water now though. He's been getting them since he was little as he was a rescue who had been impacted once before and this was to make sure he was passing everything.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Just make sure the tub is bout luke warm temp and e will smell better









unless he poops on himself again


----------

